# Massey165



## Milburn909 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just bought a 165 and it had very weak hydraulics. It could barely pick up a 4foot brush hog. I checked hydralic fluid but it was so gumped up I had to take my remote lever completly off and pull the medal tube out to pour it in. Now I've got it all back together and now my three point nor my hydralic remotes work at all. Please tell me I haven't screwed something up. P.S. I'm not a hydralic GURU


----------



## 120056 (Jul 10, 2015)

Did you clean the hydraulic filter in the back end, because it'll be gummed up and be starving the pump for oil.


----------

